# post your best cpu z overclock here



## thomasgiles2012

Hey guys post your best CPU z overclock here. I might give away a free steam code for dirt 3 for the best overclock


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I already have Dirt 3 so count me out of this one, but here are my best two submissions:










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015061










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887242

Both of these were done with liquid nitrogen cooling.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Max MHz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2191088

Max FSB










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003


----------



## ARandomOWL

Oh Gappy....I was hoping you wouldn't see this thread


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Oh Gappy....I was hoping you wouldn't see this thread


I know right... I WAS going to post my 4.5 GHz 1055T air clock but i won't bother...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Post em if you've got them. Overclocking is impressive, regardless of cooling


----------



## ASUSfreak

@ el gappo:

8 cores x 8GHz is 64GHz









Anyway here's mine









5.2GHz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866660

Oh yeah got Dirt 3 also


----------



## just_nuke_em

@gappo I'm gona get those 58mhz on you at some point









highest: 8120 8.002ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2117039
favorite: 1700+ TB 2597mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033738


----------



## Rasparthe

My highest so far....


----------



## ShadowEW

Haha, no way I can compete with these scores.
But, as said by xxbassplayerxx an overclock is an overclock, no matter how large or small. ^^;

Normal / Everyday clocks[H100]: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2207318









Highest achieved clocks [A50]: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620434









Bit o fun: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211005
\o/ Got The Coppermine back up and running.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hahaha I love how much voltage those things took


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hahaha I love how much voltage those things took


Was thinking the same yesterday







but I figured not to mention









Haaa where's the time... The time you could not OC







(at least not much, just by changing some jumpers/dip switches...)

I still have my 2x ASUS P2B and ASUS CUV4X-C mobo's in the basement... One with P2 350 and other with P3 450 and the third one with P3 866MHz.... A wicked amount of 2x 32MB of RAM and a monster ASUS TNT2 Ultra graphics card...

LOOOL


----------



## Aleslammer

Nothing special, but not to bad for water.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154337


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's pretty good for a 65nm quad!


----------



## el gappo

Bet the water was near boiling lol.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Christ alive. 1.8V quad on water :O


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Haha wow I didn't even look at the voltage


----------



## White Fire

Not much, but something is being screwy, no matter what I do, can't get past 4.5GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2217486



Maybe it's my RAM....


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071619


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> That's pretty good for a 65nm quad!


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Bet the water was near boiling lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Christ alive. 1.8V quad on water :O


5c +/- ambient helps and my WC setup is a little overkill. Idle under 30c as I remember, at 1.6v will Linpack under 50c same ambient temps.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Nothing special, but not to bad for water.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154337


stellar CPU there mate.. all the Q's I have had wouldnt budge over 4.1 unless frozen.. You got some real good boints waiting to be had with that one

*heres couple from me..Im not interested in the prize..just sharing.

Atom N280, 1.66ghz @ 2.0ghz .. on my netbook.. not desktop









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=933913

i7 930, @ 5.4ghz : hwbot #3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850867

i5 660, @ 6.58ghz : hwbot #5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211493


----------



## redhat_ownage

920 @4.755ghz oxygen cooled

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1673221

skt 754 athlon 3300 @2.9ghz oxygen cooled
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=904988


----------



## NoGuru

Pretty cool Redhat.


----------



## Redwoodz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204588

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171450

both of these chips are screaming to be frozen


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204588
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171450
> 
> both of these chips are screaming to be frozen


Yeah, um, sorry Red but I just bought a 960T so it will be frozen soon







great job on it though.

Here is my 1090T http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## HobieCat

Here's an older one, but it's still my best....so far.


----------



## NoGuru

Just found out my 960T unlocks to a 6 core too


----------



## henryy5ghz

to everyone,
y'all are overclocking using nitrogen cooling only. or something like corsair or antec kuhler's water colling kit
huh..


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henryy5ghz*
> 
> to everyone,
> y'all are overclocking using nitrogen cooling only. or something like corsair or antec kuhler's water colling kit
> huh..


Lots of results here.... pretty safe to say anything much over 4.8ghz is using subzero temps


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> @ el gappo:
> 
> 8 cores x 8GHz is 64GHz


Notice he uses 2 cores only







Going for pure MHz then you don't need extra cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *henryy5ghz*
> 
> to everyone,
> y'all are overclocking using nitrogen cooling only. or something like corsair or antec kuhler's water colling kit
> huh..
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of results here.... pretty safe to say anything much over 4.8ghz is using subzero temps
Click to expand...

You mean 5.8 GHz, right? Sandy Bridge on a great chip'll do 5.7 on air/water. Shame my best is only a 5.3:


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## Axis24

H100/ 56 degrees celsius on Prime 95 for 48Hrs.
4.3 is what she runs on everyday.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Notice he uses 2 cores only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for pure MHz then you don't need extra cores.


Oh, never paid attention to that... So less cores is better OC? Hmmm make sence. It's like you get the best RAM OC with 1 module etc... (less stress on the IMC)

Never knew they did that with disabling cores as well







But I guess/hopes it's just for reaching the highest clock they can get?! And afterwards they use a lower OC but with all cores, right?


----------



## bigkahuna360

See sig for link. I wouldnt push my baby any higher than that


----------



## munaim1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889633



Best I could get with sandy.


----------



## dhenzjhen

W5580 @ 5.2 ghz: hwbot #1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2187216

W3580 @ 5.4 ghz hwbot# 6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221149


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889633
> 
> Best I could get with sandy.


I was planning to show the highest Vcore I used on my chip, but that is madness, 0.04 V higher than mine. Was that on water?


----------



## PR-Imagery

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043109

highest stable oc : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1995278


----------



## Rippey574

Best stable speed so far! Working on a sub-cooler system to push it farther.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=6

#8 On Dice on the Bot


----------



## PR-Imagery

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340955


----------



## Schmuckley

I don't even wanna post now..I'm soooooo jelly of NoGuru's 960T









I wanna pot naow! :







gah..but I gotta get the AC fixed









Here's my latest

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=6
> #8 On Dice on the Bot


I thought you were working on a E8400? Good job none the less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I don't even wanna post now..I'm soooooo jelly of NoGuru's 960T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna pot naow! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gah..but I gotta get the AC fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821


I know she has more in her too.
I may be selling my pot soon.
Thats a nice score too


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I'm very new to all of this, but curiosity got the better of me. I've started to play around with settings, etc Also best ways to optimize airflow in my cheapo NZXT Gamma case. I'm currently using just a CM TX3 cooler (single fan for the moment). Room temp 23c. Temp inside case 25-26c. Idle 30-32c. After 1hr of Prime95 max temp 48c. It doesn't get nearly as hot as I thought it would with the small air cooled set-up. Going to add a second fan to the cm tx3 in a next couple of days.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379161

I really think it could get to 4ghz and be stable as is, but I don't want to push it. Just don't have the knowledge of what I should look for beyond the obvious. I'm trying to learn, though







.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Over 4Ghz now...

Room temp 21c. Case Temp 27-28 per HWmonitor (22-25 on fan controller sensors). Idle 32-33. Max temp after 1hr of prime 95 50c. Still on a single fan CM TX3.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380217

Ran Prime95 for 8hrs at 3.87ghz with room temps around 17-18c and temps never got above 44 and bumped up to 47 for the last hour with room temps at 21c.

This is fun







.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Glad to see you're enjoying yourself! Phenom II chips are some of my favorites to play around with, both subzero and on air.


----------



## hakonft

This seems ok











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391142


----------



## Malo

best i can get with my cooler


----------



## myarros

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521147
I5 2500K 3.3Ghz running over clocked at 4.8ghz.
Corsair H100 with push/pull.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## Arkaridge

i5 3570K @ 5.2Ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Here's my highest so far. Used dry ice for cooling



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048335


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I wish that 965 never got lost and I actually got to play with that thing


----------



## Schmuckley

bestest ever for me








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## Lord Xeb

I had 4.2GHz on my Q6600 a while ago... but I don't have a CPU validation anymore...

Edit: FOUND IT!

 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1523758

Xebby's cold adventures (hope to do it again this year if it gets cold enough):

http://www.overclock.net/t/883756/xebs-cold-adventures-q66-4-2ghz-achieved-on-h50/0_100


----------



## deafboy

I feel like a pansy now...lol









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395887


----------



## Lord Xeb

That is admirable. Stil feel boss for 4.2 on Q6600 (which is 2.4GHz stock)


----------



## Yumyums

Ah the days, sad thing is my 2500k can probably get close to this


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wait wait wait wait wait wait wait. 1.35v? What the? What did your chip eat to become so awesome?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> That is admirable. Stil feel boss for 4.2 on Q6600 (which is 2.4GHz stock)


As you should. What was your cooling? I hit a massive wall at 3.8 on my old Q6600.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Wait wait wait wait wait wait wait. 1.35v? What the? What did your chip eat to become so awesome?


It was higher then that, I think 1.55v ish range. I'm not sure what CPU-z was thinking


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I wish that 965 never got lost and I actually got to play with that thing


I hear you man... I think the 955 is still floating around in someone's hands... The guy that traded it to me did put it under LN2, but his motherboard started freaking out before they could do anything with it... I think they got it up to 6.7-6.8 and they hadn't even started giving it "crazy" voltages...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> It was higher then that, I think 1.55v ish range. I'm not sure what CPU-z was thinking


That is still pretty bauss.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> As you should. What was your cooling? I hit a massive wall at 3.8 on my old Q6600.


Just a plain Jane H50 with 2 Ultra Kaze 3k on it... and temps outside at 20f (-6.66C for you other guys on the world) I had load temps around 10-15C and idle around -3-4C. Oh, and my UD3P was squealing like a pig under load XD That was fun. Also got my HD 5770s in crossfire stable at 1100/1450 each on stock cooling out in the cold. Kept fans blowing on those suckers. Then things started to warm up during the mid day and it became impossible to keep temps low on them. Also become really hard to keep temps within 3C of each other when the wind started to blow. Damn cards became unstable once they skewed more than 4C from each other XD


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> That is still pretty bauss.
> Just a plain Jane H50 with 2 Ultra Kaze 3k on it... and temps outside at 20f (-6.66C for you other guys on the world) I had load temps around 10-15C and idle around -3-4C


Well that will do it. Very nice.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Updated mah post. 5770s were monsters


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

6th out of 796








On Dice
Retesting on LN2 October 13th. Going for #1


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 6th out of 796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Dice
> Retesting on LN2 October 13th. Going for #1


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx*
> 
> I hear you man... I think the 955 is still floating around in someone's hands... The guy that traded it to me did put it under LN2, but his motherboard started freaking out before they could do anything with it... I think they got it up to 6.7-6.8 and they hadn't even started giving it "crazy" voltages...


If you can track it down... let me know!


----------



## alancsalt

The irony of it all. My bosses computer OCed after hours, cooled with a H50 I donated...



Doesn't really rate with the rest of these guys...

Best FSB, 620.13MHz



That's with DDR2....


----------



## Schmuckley

620


----------



## Pawelr98

http://valid.canardpc.com/2635119


Wprime 32m benching on water (thumbs up for 1.5V vcore).


----------



## Moparman

All I can say is my sig!!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632444


----------



## SmileMan

Not really much compared to some others...
But here's mine, I was able to reach 5.2ghz, but it was unstable and I don't want to damage my cpu before I used it a bit


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504678


----------



## SmileMan

wow, nice overclock on that celeron!


----------



## ONE 2 NV

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353968


----------



## Accuracy158

Well I can't say that this is my highest benchmarking overclock but here's my everyday OC that I'm using right now. Should be a fun throw back to the 1156 socket.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2640217


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

First OC i did , did get higher not long ago with same cpu but it finnaly gave up .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1818045


----------



## sunset1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> All I can say is my sig!!


is that the run you did at my house err garage? I still need to put the kitchen table back


----------



## Moparman

Yea that is the one from your house. an im very proud of it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2635119


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## Konkistadori

http://valid.canardpc.com/2649242

Not anything special


----------



## MikeG

Still in training.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2666193


----------



## MikeG

Getting better at it. Water cooling, anti-freeze in radiator with whole rig outside. Air temp = -8C:
i7-3770K 5.6GHz 1.6V http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2669381

How high can I go with my VCore as long as I keep my core temps cool--or do I need to go sub-zero in order to use high VCore? Currently my temps are at 8-0-0-1 with Real Temp. Does anyone know if Real Temp can display negative values?


----------



## Pawelr98

Disable cores in order to get higher valid. This vcore is already high but some other benchmakers are saing that Ivy Bridge is a "Voltage Tank"







.But I think you should ask subzero guys for max voltage.


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Disable cores in order to get higher valid. This vcore is already high but some other benchmakers are saing that Ivy Bridge is a "Voltage Tank"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .But I think you should ask subzero guys for max voltage.


I could disable hyperthreading and that will get me up there pretty high on less volts--not sure if that's cheating or not.


----------



## Pawelr98

You should ask op for that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Disable cores in order to get higher valid. This vcore is already high but some other benchmakers are saing that Ivy Bridge is a "Voltage Tank"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .But I think you should ask subzero guys for max voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I could disable hyperthreading and that will get me up there pretty high on less volts--not sure if that's cheating or not.
Click to expand...

Both second and third OCs in this thread are not using all threads. On HWbot it is accepted. Unless an OP specifies otherwise in a first post you can assume it is permitted. (Even so, it is not unusual to get " I'd be much more impressed if all cores were enabled" responses from some members.)


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.canardpc.com/2699423


----------



## Carlitos714

I tried BCLK 230 to get over 4.8 Ghz but not matter what I did, I could not get it to enter windows. I need CO2/LN2 to push this thing more.

This is not a 24/7 clock by all means

Validation Link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710490


----------



## Charris231

Not the highest but Geekbench went from:

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1820422

To:

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1820479

Not bad, Temps idle at around 12C with the H80i, fans at 70%
Temps under full load are 40C with fans 70%


----------



## Bogd4n

I've just found this thread, I'll post my best results here, but I'm just a baby comparing with some of you guys..
So... I've got the below results, everything is done on air cooling.

*E8400*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


*E5700*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661103


*Q9400*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710056


----------



## Tomlintm

this is my very first OC success







and i do what to take it farther but i dont have the guts to do it at this point lol

for some reason CPU-Z isent showing the currect Voltage so i posted HWINFO64


----------



## Whodat1972

Really nice overclock for your first time ~ You can't reeeaaaallly kill it , can ya?


----------



## cssorkinman

Not bad for a locked multi chip on water.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
and

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
Better than nuthin








Both were done on very basic water setups with very little knowledge








Forgot this one







on air with no idea what I was really doing









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2186075


----------



## saint19

Here are the best for me.



http://hwbot.org/submission/2188048_saint19_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_6520.77_mhz



http://hwbot.org/submission/2324654_saint19_cpu_frequency_core_i7_3770k_6261.44_mhz



http://hwbot.org/submission/2296472_saint19_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x2_555_be_6200.28_mhz


----------



## Schmuckley

Spoiler: Saint19



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here are the best for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2188048_saint19_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_6520.77_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2324654_saint19_cpu_frequency_core_i7_3770k_6261.44_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2296472_saint19_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x2_555_be_6200.28_mhz


----------



## RX7-2nr

4.4ghz is pretty weak compared to the numbers you guys are putting up. I want better cooling before I crank the voltage up more. Never tried to go higher than this with this CPU.


----------



## TheBlindOne

well here is my g73jh laptop
http://valid.canardpc.com/2782057

and my gaming desktop
http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492


----------



## dhaninugraha

here's mine:


specs can be seen on my sig. I also run 120mm Coolink Swif2's on both front and rear.
the Hyper 212 is also configured with push-pull fans. I think the pull fan is a Deepcool unit, and I have no idea what the push fan is.
(got the Hyper 212 + fans + associated installation hardwares from my uncle, did not bother to check. installed them the second I got them







)

*EDIT:* what the hell is overclockers.net? must be me rushing to type and capture the whole thing























*EDIT:* and here's the CPU-Z validation to boot: http://valid.canardpc.com/2782876


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you want to push even further, try using Gigabyte's Easy Tune 6. That will allow you to raise the multi to 36 and the BCLK to 105 or so which would get you to almost 3.8GHz.


----------



## dhaninugraha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you want to push even further, try using Gigabyte's Easy Tune 6. That will allow you to raise the multi to 36 and the BCLK to 105 or so which would get you to almost 3.8GHz.


I've got a non-K i5 2400, is it possible to change the multiplier and/or BCLK?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The multiplier can run up 36x on all four cores and 38x on one core. You can change the BCLK as high as it's stable (from 105 to 107 is usually where the max is).


----------



## dhaninugraha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The multiplier can run up 36x on all four cores and 38x on one core. You can change the BCLK as high as it's stable (from 105 to 107 is usually where the max is).


I maxed out the multiplier and changed the BCLK to 103 MHz using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, which yielded 36xx-ish MHz.
with the BCLK on 105 MHz I was able to get near 3.8 GHz but at the next reboot it won't go into desktop after logging in








had to go to BIOS and changed the BCLK back to 100 MHz. oh well...









I know the 2 MHz jump was ambitious (and reckless) but I was so eager to try.
this Sunday I'll try to raise it in 0.5 MHz increments and do 60 minutes-long Prime95 runs on each raise.

EDIT: I wonder if cooling was the issue? during all runs (the first one I posted and the ones with 103 and 105 MHz BCLK) my Core Temp widget reported 63-65 C on cores #1 and #4 and 66-68 C on cores #2 and #3...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nah, those temperatures are fine. Sandy is a difficult beast!


----------



## dhaninugraha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Nah, those temperatures are fine. Sandy is a difficult beast!


ah, noted. thought of installing a scythe mugen I have laying around, but I guess I'll put it off.

I really can't wait to see the 2400 running steadily at 3.8 GHz!


----------



## HobieCat

My best so far, but considering the voltage, I think this chip has a lot more left in her


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That is AWESOME


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

At least 12GHz


----------



## Tonysoprano

ill post mine tomorrow!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> At least 12GHz


Oh yeah, at the very least.


----------



## Disturbed117

Here is mine: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227546



Not stable.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> My best so far, but considering the voltage, I think this chip has a lot more left in her


HOLY HELL BATMAN!!!!

omg o.o

DAYUUMMMM...

Ok im done

Mine:
AMD=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491999

Intel=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810468


----------



## novemberzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> HOLY HELL BATMAN!!!!
> 
> omg o.o
> 
> DAYUUMMMM...
> 
> Ok im done


No kidding, I was planning on posting a 4.625 and then suddenly there are 9GHz posts.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> HOLY HELL BATMAN!!!!
> 
> omg o.o
> 
> DAYUUMMMM...
> 
> Ok im done
> 
> Mine:
> AMD=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491999
> 
> Intel=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810468


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> No kidding, I was planning on posting a 4.625 and then suddenly there are 9GHz posts.


It was a joke guys, it's a bugged cpuz validation









The furthest that chip has actually done was about 7.6ghz


----------



## Allan P

http://valid.canardpc.com/2806101

Unstable I think. Haven't even bothered stress testing it. Jealous of those 5+GHZ overclocks.


----------



## Thehand

This is mine...



http://valid.canardpc.com/2811882


----------



## jlk6055

Here is mine



http://valid.canardpc.com/2820808


----------



## chuy409

http://valid.canardpc.com/2824873

pentium III from 1 ghz to 1.22ghz via JUMPERS HAHA where is my game?







jk

so far im the one with the most physical cpu's







haha


----------



## tangjuice81

A good steady OC at 4.9ghz. Can't hit 5.0 ghz for some reason. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838461

CPUZ i5 Validated.jpg 346k .jpg file


----------



## xtremeboard

Stable 2600k at 4.7Ghz.


http://valid.canardpc.com/2851383


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremeboard*
> 
> Stable 2600k at 4.5Ghz.


1596 mhz?







umm..no








This ain't the "Sandy Stable" club


----------



## Rbby258

5.34
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161519


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> 5.34
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2161519


Celly D Powah!


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Celly D Powah!


yup 5.7 is the most i could do on air but but couldn't validate it



same chip


----------



## Rogrthat

http://valid.canardpc.com/2856726


----------



## Rogrthat




----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogrthat*


s'posed to be cpu-z valid link with your user name


----------



## micul

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901080


----------



## MrFox

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2833018


----------



## chefproject

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934


----------



## xtremeboard

Stable at 4.8 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2869135


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496


----------



## Rasparthe

Nice clocks DJ, way to make the 8Ghz club


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Nice clocks DJ, way to make the 8Ghz club


Thanks Ras


----------



## racer86

6.4ghz on all 8 cores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489411


----------



## jsc1973

Not 100 percent stable at these speeds, but 5 GHz on air with an 8350 isn't bad:


----------



## davtylica

Heres something you don't see often. A x5470 (771) running on a 790i FTW.



Here's a passmark cpu score against some of the newer Intel and AMD processors.



I'm still working on 5ghz...BSOD on windows welcome screen. Also I've managed the above speeds with lower cpu voltage but it was all I currently had access to since I'm currently at work.

LGA775 IS NOT DEAD LOL!!!


----------



## JourneymanMike

OK - Just how do I post my CPU-Z results here? (Screenshot and validation link) - I'm just a beginner, sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## Rasparthe

You use the CPUz program and when you have it up and running you can push either F7 (it will save the validation file in folder where the program resides) or go the "About" tab and use the manual save validation to save a file. Then you upload the file to CPUz validation website. There you will get a link to the validation. Post it up here!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Thanks for the info Rasparthe!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4qp2ek

It's not much right now - I'll have to learn more about OCing on the Sabertooth 990xf board!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Well I did something wrong. -Oh yeah it's the Sabertooth 990Fx Board.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Still can't get it off the CPUID site though! DOH! Here's screen shot.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg
Just copy the link


----------



## JourneymanMike

Thanx - here it is!

http://valid.canardpc.com/4qp2ek


----------



## Ziglez

I'm very new to ocing, just started a few days ago, never really had a good chance, as my server+gaming pc were one haha.


----------



## Tomlintm

just wanted to update on my post i did take it forther but by maybe 44mhz but had to get my system stayble to run my ram at 1866


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg nope..Zosma went higher


----------



## Rasparthe

nice e8600!


----------



## Moparman

Nice Clocks SCHMUCK!!


----------



## ezd13

Hi all this is my setup at the mo.



http://valid.canardpc.com/amgz5e


----------



## ezd13

Forgot to say this is with a H100.....


----------



## ObscureParadox

This is my best CPU-Z submission so far but I know the CPU has a lot more to give as I had quite a few issues when benching this one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/syykmm


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> nice e8600!


not even worth subbing;6300+ or you can't play








Markus has a nice one.

PS:Nice 7Ghz,Paradox!


----------



## Kana-Maru

I recently hit 5.2Ghz on my Hex-core:

http://valid.canardpc.com/tbsew3



I think I'll shoot for 5.4Ghz eventually I usually run 4.6Ghz or 4.8Ghz. 4.6Ghz is what I prefer to run due to the lower vCore compared to the higher clocks.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

My old PD 925, Air cooled



Newwe W3680 Hex, Didnt spend a ton of time trying to get it higher... cooled by H50.


----------



## Splave

Here is my best


But I am more proud of these




OCing celerons on a modded commando makes you feel like a man lol


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Here is my best
> -pics
> 
> But I am more proud of these
> -pics
> 
> OCing celerons on a modded commando makes you feel like a man lol
> -pics


I miss my old 65nm..


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> Here is my best
> 
> 
> Spoiler: splave cpu-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am more proud of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCing celerons on a modded commando makes you feel like a man lol


jellyjellyjellyjelly


----------



## Bogd4n

LGA 775...cheap cpu, air cooled, ~ 5-10 C ambient.

http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> LGA 775...cheap cpu, air cooled, ~ 5-10 C ambient.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c


Have you tried max FSB with that CPU yet? If you could get it stable at those speeds and a little bit higher with some cold then you could be on to a winner


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2778414 not the bestest,but still pretty good








I keep until i find better


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> LGA 775...cheap cpu, air cooled, ~ 5-10 C ambient.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried max FSB with that CPU yet? If you could get it stable at those speeds and a little bit higher with some cold then you could be on to a winner
Click to expand...

Max FSB is @480 Mhz with multi 6x. I have run ucbench @3760 with ambient at about 0 Celsius. Now, with 10 C ambient I can't do it anymore. The cpu seems to like cold, it will go nice with dice or ln2...I think.









The problem is that the mainboard has some issues with the voltages. Under 1,60 V for vcore, it undervolts. Not quite a big problem. But over 1,62 V it overvolts the cpu with 0,026. That's a lot a would say. Also, the voltages that I can set for cpu over 1,60V are: 1,62V, 1.64V, 1.66V, 1.68V etc... I would have been nice to have more values.
Also, the mainboard doesn't like high voltages in northbridge. Over 1.30V the mobo is crazy.







Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
And also, I can't set CR1 for RAM. And I don't know why. I set it in BIOS, but in windows it shows me CR2.

I have 2 others E2140, but they are crap: an L2 with max [email protected] and an M0 with fsb @406.

@schmuckley: that is a very nice one. It is on air?

P.s. Sorry for my bad English.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just noticed the ram timings on the CPU-Z link O.O Surely they can't be correct? No you're right, I don't think P45 likes high voltages from what I remember but I've not had a lot of playing time with P45 to say for sure. 3.76GHz stable isn't too bad at all. Possibly 4GHz with some LN2 who knows?









P.S. you're English is fine don't worry about it


----------



## alancsalt

Bit of an oldy, for FSB, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127

but check that RAM speed for DDR2. (using OCZ Flex XLC PC2-9600)

Best on water: (2500K, H50 closed loop) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297 5600.11 MHz

Best on phase: (E8600, Not so good..) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 5592.82 MHz


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Just noticed the ram timings on the CPU-Z link O.O Surely they can't be correct? No you're right, I don't think P45 likes high voltages from what I remember but I've not had a lot of playing time with P45 to say for sure. 3.76GHz stable isn't too bad at all. Possibly 4GHz with some LN2 who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you're English is fine don't worry about it


I think the RAM timings are correct. I was playing with wprime32m (@3775), and I got bored. And I sad let's see how high this can go.







I didn't notice until now the RAM timings, probably with high timings and only one 2 GB DDR3 module the cpu will go higher. Maybe next winter.







)

@alan: nice FSB man.


----------



## spiney

Heres mine.
Prime 95 blend test 4 hrs 0 errors
W.E.I. 7.6, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 7.8


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiney*
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine.
> Prime 95 blend test 4 hrs 0 errors
> W.E.I. 7.6, 7.9, 7.9, 7.9, 7.8


You must've taken a wrong turn @ Albeqerque

This is NOT the prime 95 room

Go see the 4 Ghz club


----------



## danilon62

Here is my modest oc lol



http://valid.canardpc.com/xdf4zv


----------



## c3p0c3p0




----------



## JourneymanMike

This a little bit better than the last time.



http://valid.x86.fr/2bjzgb


----------



## EchoTwoZero

This is as far as I've taken it for stable benching.

http://valid.canardpc.com/c2hvkj


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Mine are all in the sig if you care to click the link. Not at my desktop atm so it's a bit of a pain to navigate pages on this lil tablet.


----------



## neyel8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> @gappo I'm gona get those 58mhz on you at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highest: 8120 8.002ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2117039
> favorite: 1700+ TB 2597mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033738


nice!!! without reading the rest of the thread i might say that 8GHz takes the cake!!

& this is most likely not my best but it *is* my most recent:::

http://valid.canardpc.com/1a6djv


----------



## JourneymanMike

And just a little bit more! I need more cooling!



http://valid.x86.fr/eclk4c


----------



## $ilent




----------



## JourneymanMike

Even more and stable!



http://valid.x86.fr/ijsaat


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Even more and stable!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ijsaat


This is the place your looking for

http://www.overclock.net/t/129199/official-amd-cpu-stable-overclock-for-overclock-net-main-thread/0_100


----------



## Alatar

Highest intel:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838278

My world record 8320:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761

And the highest one I've got so far:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332

Just got a new CVF-Z 2 days ago so I'm hoping to see 8ghz soon with my 9370.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

My 2:


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> This is the place your looking for
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/129199/official-amd-cpu-stable-overclock-for-overclock-net-main-thread/0_100


This appears to be a dead thread!! I still have my ASUS/AMD Athlon x2 6000+ machine. Maybe that would fit in! Who knows, I could revive the thread!!


----------



## neyel8r

here's my best for now:

http://valid.x86.fr/s1hh3y


----------



## JourneymanMike

A new high for Watson.



http://valid.x86.fr/5u38zc


----------



## JourneymanMike

5GHz Club here we are!



http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite


----------



## turbobooster

i5 4670k 4.9ghz 1.3v



http://valid.x86.fr/0vn8i5


----------



## AVIONICSTECHSR

http://valid.x86.fr/s114un


----------



## JourneymanMike

Here we go again!

http://valid.x86.fr/5tq9yw


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> My 2:


Dave's a bauss!


----------



## Moparman

mine in my sig.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Highest:


Best Quad:


----------



## FlawleZ

Just a quick run on air back in the winter.


----------



## ozit77

with a pinch of salt


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozit77*
> 
> with a pinch of salt


----------



## DR4G00N

Nothing spectacular over here.
Highest cpu freq,


Highest ram freq,


I just bought an X5670 & a Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, so I may get around to playing with some DICE in the future.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

WHERE DID YOU FIND AN X58A-OC?! Will you sell it? Mine died and I've been looking for a replacement for a long time


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> WHERE DID YOU FIND AN X58A-OC?! Will you sell it? Mine died and I've been looking for a replacement for a long time


Sorry but I'm keeping this one. Bought it from dazmode for a whopping $76 USD


----------



## waterclocker

CPU: i5 6600k 3500Mhz @ 5000Mhz(50x100)1,46v(drop 1,456v)
DDR4: G.Skill f4-DDR4 2400 cl15 @ 2800Mhz cl14 1,3v
MB: EVGA Z170 stinger
Watercooling only....



It's not the highest cpu frequency, only stable one!
I can boot at 5,2GHZ but not enough stable for make screen and benchmark.

I think he has a good potential... with a better MB and some LN2!

I did not say my last word!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can it pass any high-stress tests at 5G @ 1.46V? Like Realbench or XTU or WPrime?


----------



## waterclocker

Yes, prime95(small and large fft) for more than 1 hrs each, some bench like superpi, wprime, 3dmark, and some game like GTA5, BF4 and BO3 ... I don't push more than that because of the mini-itx motherboard and his 4 phase VRM(evga stinger z170)! But all work good for 5hrs(+/-)!

I also ventilate the room for lower the temp. of the system!

After, I continued to go up in frequency for reach the 5,2GHz but not stable under windows!

I have not touched the other v. setting and I did not push my ram.

Maybe I can do better if I tweak it a litlle bit!

And a better motherboard to use the full potential would be good!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sounds like a strong chip! Congratulations


----------



## waterclocker

Thanks, I glad about its potential!

My next step 5,1GHZ
I had to lower the ram frequency to need less vcore.

CPU: i5 6600k 3500Mhz @ 5100Mhz(51x100) for 1,5v(drop 1,496v)
MEM: G.Skill f4-DDR4 2400 cl15 1,2v @ stock
CM: EVGA Z170 stinger


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Can you complete 32M at the same clocks?


----------



## waterclocker

I think so, but I will confirm tonight with screenshot !
It completed XTU CPU bench!

After work!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waterclocker*
> 
> I think so, but I will confirm tonight with screenshot !
> It completed XTU CPU bench!
> 
> After work!


Wow. It keeps getting better and better! How are the temperatures?


----------



## waterclocker

The temp. was really good with a open window and a big 17-18 degree on the room!








I think it has never exceeded 55-60 degrees.

Unfortunately I don't have time tonight,
Tomorrow I will make more detailed screen!


----------



## neurotix

My best on an AIO.

I don't use extreme cooling. I think that's pretty good considering I don't.


----------



## waterclocker

CPU: i5 6600k 3500Mhz @ 5100Mhz(51x100) 1,5v(drop 1,496v)
MEM: G.Skill f4-DDR4 2400 cl15 1,2v @ stock
CM: EVGA Z170 stinger



CPU: i5 6600k 3500Mhz @ 5100Mhz(51x100) 1,5v(drop 1,496v)
MEM: G.Skill f4-DDR4 2400 cl15 1,2v @ 2800Mhz cl14 1,3v
CM: EVGA Z170 stinger



max screen:



I'm stop here for now!


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Core i5 2500k @ 5400Mhz 1.52v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2740760


----------



## turbobooster

my old i5 4670k ES



4.9ghz 1.339v


----------



## DR4G00N

I just noticed I haven't posted my new highest freq.
This one's from a while ago.


http://valid.x86.fr/025um0

6GHz @ 1.86V w/ DICE, -57.3c load.


----------



## Beagle Box

Here's my i7-6700 @5.05GHz.
Absolute top speed it can still serve as desktop and run CPU-Z benchmarks.

http://valid.x86.fr/aecd4r




Edited to include my absolute highest working overclock.


----------



## mirzet1976

http://valid.x86.fr/a4bvje



FX-8320 @5490mhz ---Super PI - 32M


----------



## Kryton

Some 939 action here:
http://valid.canardpc.com/ewhq0m


Same chip running PI Fast:


----------



## RobertoSampaio




----------



## storm-chaser

Cooling:


----------



## storm-chaser

Update:
*9600KF @ 5.694GHz*
Using the same heatkiller water block as before. However, I added an additional two pumps to the loop to help improve flow. Reason being the custom loop is getting more and more complex, therefore more resistance.










Update 12/21


----------



## storm-chaser

Best CPUz benchmark score MHz










Highest clock speed validation with this chip









See other runs here
My Account | CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)

Was going to go for more last night bc it was pretty cold, however, one of my three pumps went offline just before I started pushing it so i could only manage about 5.6GHz.


----------



## storm-chaser

xxbassplayerxx said:


> Can it pass any high-stress tests at 5G @ 1.46V? Like Realbench or XTU or WPrime?


Just shotgun stress tests, so to speak.

I can pass super pi 1M @ 5.7GHz w/ chilled 9600KF
I can also pass cpuz benchmark (INCLUDING multicore) at 5.7GHz with CPU at about 0*C this gives me a single core score of 680

I will see if i have some screenshots other than this


----------

